# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN MS-2051 – мощная многофункциональная новинка 2.1

## Labs

Белорусский рынок приветствует новую акустику 2.1 SVEN MS-2051. Модель имеет богатый пользовательский функционал, стильно выглядит и достойно звучит.

Новой акустике от SVEN удаются музыкальные композиции самых разных жанров. Благодаря широкому частотному диапазону она детально и реалистично воспроизводит как классические, так и современные композиции. Крупный 5.5-дюймовый динамик сабвуфера обеспечивает глубокий и насыщенный бас, а двухполосные сателлиты четко и звонко обыгрывают все нюансы средних и высоких частот. «Начинка» акустики упакована в деревянный корпус, что также положительно сказывается на характере звучания.


SVEN MS-2051 поможет обладателям обширных музыкальных коллекций, хранящихся в памяти мобильных устройств, прослушивать любимую музыку в высоком качестве. Благодаря встроенному Bluetooth-модулю смартфон или планшет можно подсоединить к акустической системе за считанные секунды и без лишних проводов. Акустика 2.1 поддерживает устойчивую связь с источником звука на расстоянии до 10 метров.


Помимо Bluetooth, акустика SVEN MS-2051 способна воспроизводить музыкальные файлы с флешек и SD-карт. У нее есть встроенное FM-радио и большой информативный LED-дисплей, отображающий время и настройки. Кроме того, новинка укомплектована удобным пультом дистанционного управления.


*Особенности:*
• Встроенный Bluetooth-модуль.
• Встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей памяти.
• Разъемы для подключения USB ﬂash, SD card.
• ва коммутируемых входа.
• Режимы «Mute», «Sleep», «ST-BY».

----------

